# mail() unter xampp?



## tittli (4. Januar 2005)

Hallo
Habe da mal eine Frage. Habe bei mir zu Hause einen XAMPP-Server installiert (wollte mir die Installation eines "richtigen" PHP-Servers nicht nocheinmal antun), und habe dann später irgendwann bemerkt, dass er die mail-Funktion nicht kennt. Ist es irgendwie möglich, diese unter XAMPP reinzunehmen, oder komme ich da um eine Installation eines anderen Servers nicht herum?
danke und gruss


----------



## sparco (4. Januar 2005)

Vielleich hilft es dir, ne Bibliothek zu installieren(PEAR mit Mail_Mime)


----------



## BobDerMeister (4. Januar 2005)

um mails zu verschicken brauchst du einen mail server

schau mal hier


----------

